# 24ωρο και 24ωρα



## grandcanyonaz

I believe both of these mean 24 hours as something is open 24 hours. How do you pronounce these. I guess if someone could write out what they mean π.χ. είκοσι τεσσεράωρο? Also, it would seem that it should always be plural since 24 hours is plural but I see it both ways 24ωρο και 24ωρα or are these adjectives so you would also have masc and fem as well?


----------



## Iraklakos

Hi, they are pronounced εικοσιτετράωρο/εικοσιτετράωρα. It is a noun and basically you can think of it as a synonym of "day" (not as in day/night but in the sense that a week has 7 days). Here are some examples: 
Το ταξίδι με το τραίνο διαρκεί δύο 24ωρα.
Η δόση είναι δύο χάπια το 24ωρο.

When referring to something being open 24hrs a day we would say "24 ώρες το 24ωρο".


----------



## Helleno File

Iraklakos said:


> When referring to something being open 24hrs a day we would say "24 ώρες το 24ωρο".


I'm sure I've seen  ανοιχτό 24ωρα on signs outside petrol stations.  I took it as an adverb - ?? wrongly and you wouldn't _say_ it either?


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> I'm sure I've seen  ανοιχτό 24ωρα on signs outside petrol stations.  I took it as an adverb - ?? wrongly and you wouldn't _say_ it either?


"ανοιχτό 24ωρα" sounds strange to my ears. Perhaps "ανοιχτό/ανοιχτά 24 ώρες (το 24ωρο)?

"το εικοσιτετράωρο" is a noun, as Iraklakos said, but εικοσιτετράωρος-η-ο (24ωρος-η-ο) is an adjective; cf. _εικοσιτετράωρη απεργία_.


----------



## Iraklakos

Helleno File, maybe you have seen sth like "24ωρο βενζινάδικο". In this case it's an adjective, like Perseas said. I have never seen it used as an adverb.


----------



## grandcanyonaz

The article used it two ways:

όλο το 24ωρο κρητική μουσική.
άλλα 5-6 στο Ηράκλειο, στο Λασίθι, όλα 24ωρα και αποκλειστικά με κρητική μουσική.

εικοσιτετράωρο/εικοσιτετράωρα this is what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Perseas

grandcanyonaz said:


> The article used it two ways:
> 
> όλο το 24ωρο κρητική μουσική.
> άλλα 5-6 στο Ηράκλειο, στο Λασίθι, όλα 24ωρα και αποκλειστικά με κρητική μουσική.


In "όλο το *24ωρο* κρητική μουσική",  "24ωρο" is a noun.

In "άλλα 5-6 στο Ηράκλειο, στο Λασίθι, όλα 24ωρα", "24ωρα" is an adjective because it modifies the noun ραδιόφωνα. I think  I found the sentence on internet: _Αυτήν τη στιγμή έχουμε 5 *ραδιόφωνα* στα Χανιά, 2 στο Ρέθυμνο, άλλα 5-6 στο Ηράκλειο, στο Λασίθι, όλα *24ωρα* και αποκλειστικά με κρητική μουσική._


----------



## Helleno File

Iraklakos said:


> Helleno File, maybe you have seen sth like "24ωρο βενζινάδικο". In this case it's an adjective, like Perseas said. I have never seen it used as an adverb.





Perseas said:


> "ανοιχτό 24ωρα" sounds strange to my ears. Perhaps "ανοιχτό/ανοιχτά 24 ώρες (το 24ωρο)?
> 
> "το εικοσιτετράωρο" is a noun, as Iraklakos said, but εικοσιτετράωρος-η-ο (24ωρος-η-ο) is an adjective; cf. _εικοσιτετράωρη απεργία_.



Hmmmm. You may both be right! Possibly wishful thinking on my part!   

The explanations and examples here are very helpful.  24ωρο(ς) seems a very flexible word as both noun and adjective.


----------



## grandcanyonaz

Thanks for the help!


----------

